

DDoS Defence: Preventing Business Disruption - joeyj01
http://www.forbes.com/sites/richardstiennon/2011/09/13/ddos-defense-preventing-business-disruption/

======
vog
This seems to be a plain product advertisement without any actual (technical)
information.

